# Need GTO help



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new here (although I am not new to car forums, for once upon a time, I was heavily involved in a Mustang forum). Anyways, although I am not new to owning a GM A-Body, I am new to owning a GTO/LeMans, for I just picked up a 1968 LeMans Convertible this weekend. 

The car is in pretty good shape. It is in need of some love though, for it definitely needs a paint job (along w/some fine tuning to body part aligment), and it needs detail work to interior. But it is comlete, rust free, runs, and everything works on it. It is a great foundation to create a very nice boulevard cruiser.

Like almost everyone who owns a LeMans, I would like to make it a GTO clone or even a GTO JUdge tribute (yes, I know the Judge did not come around till 1969, but I am a lawyer so a "Judge" is amusing to me). 

What I need to know, is what parts differentiate a GTO (or Judge) from a LeMans? Parts that come to my mind that are different would be:
1) front bumper/nose and grill,
2) rear bumper and tail lights,
3) hood and hood tach (already have),
4) pattern on seats/door panels,
5) and of course the engine.

Can someone help a new guy out with some of the differences? thanks.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

pontiac said:


> later years, fenders are different too.


So the fenders of a '68 LeMans are different that the fenders of a '68 GTO?

What kind of material is "endura"? Is it like a rubber or fiberglass?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Fenders are the same. Endura is like a rubber. Repros can be fiberglass....


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> Fenders are the same. Endura is like a rubber. Repros can be fiberglass....


So if a magnet sticks to my black '68 GTO bumper, then what I really have is a painted LeMans bumper/nose, correct.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I would think an assembly manual would help, off the top of my head. Maybe look at some of the on line catalogs. 
What Mustang forum were you on before? I am on a couple, vintage-mustang.com being the main one, although I don't have a Mustang anymore. Not even a ford at this point.

Russ


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep. Except some GTOs came with a chrome bumper...


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

russosborne said:


> I would think an assembly manual would help, off the top of my head. Maybe look at some of the on line catalogs.
> What Mustang forum were you on before? I am on a couple, vintage-mustang.com being the main one, although I don't have a Mustang anymore. Not even a ford at this point.
> 
> Russ


I went ahead and ordered a catalouge from Year One and OPGI, so I am hoping that will help. I downloaded a ton of pics of cars from people claiming to have GTO's. I can tell there are some things (i.e. nose) that look the same but are actually different material. 

I was on AllFordMustangs.com, I no longer own a Ford, because I just traded a '64 Thunderbird for the '68 LeMans convertible.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I believe it is some sort of urethane, at least that is what you use to refinish it is a urethane repair product. Good thing about a painted chrome bumper is that the paint won't crack. What do your grills look like?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

mrvandermey - I moved all your posts, and member replies, in the Endura vs lemans bumper thread here, since it pertains to what you want to accomplish in this thread. That way too, you're not hijacking someone elses.

1) front bumper/nose and grill, - *Endura/GTO grill*
2) rear bumper and tail lights, - *GTO tailights*
3) hood and hood tach (already have),
4) pattern on seats/door panels, - *If you stay with '68, they're the same.*
5) and of course the engine. - *ram air*

Need Judge badging, stripes, wing, rally II wheels w/o the trim ring, hood scoop inserts painted black and should be functional, just off the top of my head.

Edit: Here's pix of '69 Judges.....
http://ultimategto.com/1969judcars1.htm
If you want everything to look like a '69, then the whole interior needs to be changed, rear bumper, rear fenders, doors, valance, grills etc....... Doubt you want to go that route.....


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I believe it is some sort of urethane, at least that is what you use to refinish it is a urethane repair product. Good thing about a painted chrome bumper is that the paint won't crack. What do your grills look like?


My grills are definitely LeMans, and they look to be in great shape. I i have seen GTO's with and without hide-away-headlights, do GTO's come with either or ar ethe non-hide-away headlights clearly a GTO glone?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> mrvandermey - I moved all your posts, and member replies, in the Endura vs lemans bumper thread here, since it pertains to what you want to accomplish in this thread. That way too, you're not hijacking someone elses.
> 
> 1) front bumper/nose and grill, - *Endura/GTO grill*
> 2) rear bumper and tail lights, - *GTO tailights*
> ...




No worries on moving the posts, I completely understand. I was in a bit of a rush originally when posted, and then later discovered a few recent posts talking about much of the same questions I had. Thanks for putting the similar posts all together.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

No, the standard GTO had regular head lights with a different grill than the Lemans, Hideaway lights were an option. Seems like it was a popular option too. Here are some pics of a stardard GTO grill without hideaways, and the restored right side grill.


----------

